# Pictures of Eagle F1 GS D3



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Here are a few picks of my 2nd set of the Eagle F1 GS D3. I strongly recommend them.

:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice, I have LOTS of traction issue's haha I can use those. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I see a roofing nail in the one tire. 

J/K. Every time I have a new set of tires put on a vehicle they attract nails.

Nice looking shoes. How much were they including installation?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya -how much did you pay?...What makes these tires better than the rest?

Thanks for the Info...:cheers



GTO JUDGE said:


> I see a roofing nail in the one tire.
> 
> J/K. Every time I have a new set of tires put on a vehicle they attract nails.
> 
> Nice looking shoes. *How much were they including installation?*


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I've only been able to compare them to the OEM, but they stick a lot better. I can launch from first full throttle and barely get a chirp out of them. I compared them on Tire Rack to other tires and they always averaged better than others for street driving. 

From what I gathered they are great on dry pavement, and very decent on wet pavement. Here in California we don't see much of the wet, but when we do I am confident that I can still open my goat up without a problem.

I really wanted to try the BF KDW-2 but they don't come in my size, so I went back to the Eagle F1's. Goodyear also makes the Eagle F1 Supercar, which I believe come on the Corvettes, Mustang GT500 but they just don't have a very appealing tread pattern. They look like your plain jane Camry tires.

With mounting, balancing and installation they cost me about $900 for the set. The tires themselves are about $220 a piece, but I've seen some shops trying to sell them for $250-$275 just trying to make an extra buck on some poor unsuspecting customer. It's always good to do your homework before you make any type of purchase.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Car and Driver tested those against some others and the Goodyear's came out on top...
Bill


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Aye, I'm running the GS-D3's now. They grip very well just like the BFG KDW2's, though they ride smoother and are not as loud as the KDW2's. 

Even with 285/35/18's out back I can't get traction for crap. I ran 275/35/18 BFG DR's for 33k miles... how I miss them.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Dang. With 30k miles on my BF KDW-2's, I'm due for new shoes. I was very pleased with the BF's, but I might have to try the Eagles! :cheers


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I actually have those tires on my grand prix...but i wouldn't buy them again because they wear pretty fast (stupid FWD) The tread pattern is pretty B.A.


----------

